
Health benefits of electric cars: 'large improvement in air quality' - rbanffy
https://www.utoronto.ca/news/u-t-researchers-model-health-benefits-electric-cars-find-large-improvement-air-quality
======
LatteLazy
Here in the UK, a lot of places are going electric only as we try to improve
air quality. It hasn't reached the point of whole areas, but particularly bad
roads...

[https://www.ft.com/content/2982a382-20b3-11ea-92da-f0c92e957...](https://www.ft.com/content/2982a382-20b3-11ea-92da-f0c92e957a96)

